# Internet Volume Muted



## JohnBalz (Apr 10, 2016)

I use Windows 10 and Google Chrome. Recently, my internet volume is muted. All sites have no sound. The Speakers work and all is connected and nothing is muted, but no sound is available. Who knows the proper steps involved in recovering my sound back to internet without having to ask a ripoff tech like Geek Squad?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Give us a few links to a site that has sound but is muted?

What sound device is used in your system?

Complete System spec's would also be helpful!


----------



## JohnBalz (Apr 10, 2016)

DaveA said:


> Give us a few links to a site that has sound but is muted?
> 
> What sound device is used in your system?
> 
> Complete System spec's would also be helpful!


All internet is muted. Youtube is where i 1st realized it. I can only hear the volume increaser so the speakers work fine. Plus when i watch movies and shows on Kodi, I can hear that site only.


----------



## JohnBalz (Apr 10, 2016)

JohnBalz said:


> All internet is muted. Youtube is where i 1st realized it. I can only hear the volume increaser so the speakers work fine. Plus when i watch movies and shows on Kodi, I can hear that site only.


I use Windows 10 and Google Chrome and this is the 1st time this has ever happened.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Does it work when using IE or Edge which both come with Windows 10?

I do not and will not use Chrome on any of my machines.


----------

